# Blink 182 - Neighborhoods



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Out today, brilliant album


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

I forgot all about this, one of the few albums i'll bother getting on CD. For now... Youtube will have to do ;-)


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

youtube deletes them


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

Mines in the post. Can't wait!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I forgot to pre-order  I need to get it soon!

Is anyone seeing them next summer? I was so sad the tour was postponed.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

scratcher said:


> I forgot to pre-order  I need to get it soon!
> 
> Is anyone seeing them next summer? I was so sad the tour was postponed.


seen them in aberdeen aug 2010, they're not great live but i was just buzzin i was seein my fav band live, never thought i ever would

http://bcove.me/3777rpp9 hearts all gone video


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for this, was meant to be seeing them at the O2 this year but they moved it to next year to finish their new album. Going to buy it and have a good listen :thumb:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Interested to know what you guys think of this album, I am a huge blink 182 fan and having listened to samples on itunes I am not sure what to make of it.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Love the 182 lads will have to get it :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Matt197 said:


> Interested to know what you guys think of this album, I am a huge blink 182 fan and having listened to samples on itunes I am not sure what to make of it.


Same, massive fan... Kind of let down.
It's lacking the bouncy party tracks that Blink always used to throw down. There's only a couple of tracks that have stuck in my head, where their other stuff buries it's self right in. And it seems a bit more Box Car than Blink?

I guess they've just grown up now.


----------

